#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Dúvida sobre rede com conversor de mídias tx rx

## gigahertzinformatica

Boa tarde, gostaria de tirar uma duvida.
Preciso interligar duas rbs mas que no percusso preciso aproveitar a estrutura da fibra pra atender alguns clientes e aí veio a ideia de usar conversores com duas interfaces de fibras (tx e rx) este do link abaixo:



Posso montar uma rede em série utilizando apenas uma fibra para interligar 4 conversores ex:
conversor A ==> Conversor B ==> Conversor C ==> Conversor D
RB A=======>Rb B=======> .RB C=======>.Rb D
veja mais ou menos como seria:

----------


## wala

Não, esse tipo de conversor e para ser usado com duas fibras não para derivar. Sai duas fibra de um tem que chegar duas fibra em outro uma fibra é tx a outra rx.

----------


## gigahertzinformatica

Entendi. Wala, me diz uma coisa, fora switch metro existe algum conversor que instale dois gbic ou já tenha duas interfaces que trabalhe independente. Valeu.

----------


## wala

Tem conversor com duas entradas de gbic e uma porta de rede ou duas ou mais no mercado chines aliexpress. Mais ai tem que ver se compensa para o que vc quer. Eis um exemplo bem barato para o que vc quer https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/10-10...1-5b326df9ba00

----------


## fhayashi

Ah mas aí é um switch

----------


## gigahertzinformatica

Valeu Wala, não sabia que existia, deixa ver se entendi corretamente. Este aí é um switch que tem 3 porta rj45 e 2 portas fibra e neste eu posso no caso cascatear ou seja interligá-los via fibra em cascatas com faço com switch rj45 é isso? se for assim já vai servir pois o que tenho em mente é montar tipo um "backbone" na rede dos meus clientes pra passar mais banda e ter a flexibilidade de interligar distancias maiores cerca de 2k sem a necessidade de ter que espalhar vários switch pelas ruas como é feito com switch comum.

----------


## wala

Isso chega uma fibra no lado A do conversor ai vc pode continuar em outra fibra na porta B e usar as portas ethernet lembrando que existe lado A e lado B nesse converor ou seja se a fibra entrar no lado A e a outra tem que entrar no lado B do outro switch ou conversor pois as frequências tem que ser oposta para poder usar upload e download em frequência diferente.

----------


## gigahertzinformatica

Wala e outros amigos que postaram suas sugestões irei fazer analises por aqui e já agradeço desde já.

----------

